# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Ναυάγιο Prestige

## cleivas

Το αρθρακι ειναι απο Tradewinds και εχει ενδιαφερον

Greek bail for Mangouras 
--------------------------------  
The master of the tanker, Prestige, which broke up producing major pollution of the Spanish coast more than two years ago is to be allowed to await trial in Greece. 
A Spanish judge has ruled that 69 years old Apostolos Mangouras can sojourn in Greece providing he reports fortnightly to the local police and returns to Spain for his eventual trial. 
The decision to allow Mangouras to return home follows the success of a three month vacation in Greece agreed late last year. 

The master of the 81,000-dwt Prestige (built 1976) was initially held in a maximum security prison but was later moved to house arrest in a Spanish hotel. 

The break up of the Prestige produced one of the most costly tanker spills with the total bill set exceed the compensation available and run to well over $1bn. 

The move to relax Mangouras’ bail conditions was welcomed by ITF general secretary David Cockcroft today.

----------


## cleivas

για ενα θεμα που δεν απασχολησε μονο τα ελληνικα ΜΜΕ και κυβερνηση αλλα τις κυβερνησεις (κατ'επεκταση και ΜΜΕ) Ισπανιας, Γαλλιας, Μπαχαμες , Ευρωπαικη Ενωση , Intertanko ...κτλ κτλ...ενα σχολιο δεν ειναι αρκετο...

----------


## Roger Rabbit

*Μήπως θα μπορούσαμε να συζητήσουμε λίγο πάνω σε αυτό;
*
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...0/prestige.jpg

_Tο πλοίο βυθίστηκε στ'ανοικτά της Κορμπουθιόν και το φορτίο του από περίπου 50.000 τόνων υδρογονανθάκων ήταν η αιτία για την πρόκληση σημαντικής θαλάσσιας ρύπανσης.
_
Κατηγορίες σε τρία μέλη του πληρώματος για το ναύγιο του Πρεστίζ το 2002 απήγγειλε σήμερα η ισπανική δικαιοσύνη, μετά την ολοκλήρωση της ανάκρισης.

Ο Ελληνας πλοίαρχος του πετρελαιοφόρου είναι αντιμέτωπος με κατηγορίες τέλεσης αδικημάτων που στρέφονται κατά του "καθαρού" περιβάλλοντος.

Από την πλευρά τους, τόσο ο επικεφαλής μηχανικός του πετρελαιοφόρου, όσο και ο ύπαρχος του πλοίου είναι αντιμέτωποι με παραπλήσιες κατηγορίες.

Στις 19 Νοεμβρίου του 2002, το Πρεστίζ παρουσίασε μηχανική αβαρία και επί έξι ολόκληρα 24ωρα ο καπετάνιος του έδινε μάχη με τα αγριεμένα κύματα του Ατλαντικού ωκεανού.

Τελικά το πλοίο βυθίστηκε στ'ανοικτά της Κορμπουθιόν και το φορτίο του από περίπου 50.000 τόνων υδρογονανθάκων ήταν η αιτία για την πρόκληση σημαντικής θαλάσσιας ρύπανσης. Η υπόθεση είχε προκαλέσει αίσθηση στους ναυτιλιακούς κύκλους.

Η ακριβής ημερομηνία της δίκης δεν έχει προς το παρόν προσδιοριστεί.

Ο πλοίαρχος παρέμεινε προσωρινά κρατούμενος επί 83 ημέρες.


*Tι θα μπορούσε να είχε κάνει;;*

----------


## fotini86

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...23/1644173.htm

Το παραπάνω άρθρο είναι από την Naftemporiki  σύμφωνα με την οποία η δίκη πρόκειται να βασιστεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό το θέμα του ασφαλούς λιμένα το οποίο στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είχε ζητηθεί από τον πλοίαρχο του Prestige έτσι ώστε να αποφευχθούν τα χειρότερα. Παρόλα αυτά και φοβούμενοι το πολιτικό κόστος του δημάρχου της Λα Κορούνια δεν δόθηκε ποτέ μία τέτοια άδεια στον πλοίο με αποτέλεσμα να συνεχίζει να παλεύει με την θάλασσα.

Εν πάσει περιπτώση, εδώ τίθεται ένα αρκετά σοβαρό θέμα γιατί η παροχή ασφαλούς λιμένα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι για αρκετό καιρό υποχρέωση της εκάστοτε περιοχής άσχετα που δεν εφαρμόζεται. Για αυτό και στο άρθρο αναφέρει "[...] την δημιουργία και την σωστή λειτουργία των λιμένων καταφυγής [...]"

Όσον αφορά την δημιουργία νομίζω πως δεν στέκει και πολύ γιατί πως γίνεται να ζητάει ο καπετάνιος λιμένα καταφυγής από την στιγμή που κάτι τέτοιο τώρα θέλουν να το δημιουργήσουν;;; (σύμφωνα με το άρθρο)

----------


## Augoustinos

που μπορω να βρω περεταιρω πληροφοριες για το εν λογω ατυχημα; ευχαριστω.

----------


## Michael

> *Tι θα μπορούσε να είχε κάνει;;*


-*Αλήθεια τί;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;*

----------


## Michael

> που μπορω να βρω περεταιρω πληροφοριες για το εν λογω ατυχημα; ευχαριστω.


Μπορέις να ρίξεις μια ματιά και έδώ
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prestige_oil_spill

----------


## Augoustinos

ψαχνω περισσοτερο για το νομικο και δικαστικο θεμα. Σε ευχαριστω παντως πολυ για την πληροφορια σου

----------


## Natsios

Δες και αυτο το αρθρο σχετικα με μια δικη στην Ισπανια και μπορεις επισης να μπεις στο site του IMO και να κανεις search με τη λεξη prestige. Θα βρεις πολλα αρθρα

----------


## DimitrisT

*«Σοκ» από την απόφαση για τον πλοίαρχο του «Prestige»*

Πηγή: marinews.gr

----------


## Leo

Από την ίδια πηγή σας παραθέτω παλαιότερο *άρθρο*. Τρέξτε να προλάβετε!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Με αφορμή το σχόλιο εδώ όπως είδαμε εδώ το ναυάγιο του Prestige και το ερώτημα που γράφτηκε παραπάνω "τι θα μπορούσε να κάνει και δεν το έκανε;" απασχόλησε και τον IMO, και μετά και από άλλο παρόμοι περιστατικό ο IMO συμβουλέυει τα παράκτια κράτη όταν ένα βαπόρι βρίσκεται σε έκακτη ανάγκη να αλλά δεν κινδυνέυει η ανθρώποινη ζωή (ώστε να ισχύουν οι διατάξεις για διάσωση του SOLAS) πρέπει να ορίζεται κατάλληλο λιμάνι καταφυγής (port of refuge). Παρόλα αυτά όπωςε είδαμε και εδώ για πολλά κράτη παραμένει η πρακτική "φύγε στα ανοιχτά και αν βουλιάξεις και δεν πνιγέις θα σε χώσουμε και μέσα".
 Όπως είπε και ο Leo δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι σε έρευνα του IMO σε όλο τον κόσμο γιατί οι νέοι εγκαταλέιπουν το ναυτικό επάγγελμα σημαντικό ποσοστό είχε η απάντηση "γιατί δεν θέλω σε μια στραβή να με αντιμετωπίσουν σαν εγκληματία" (για την έρευνα του IMO μπορέιτε να δειτε εδώ).

----------


## Leo

Από memo της* ΕΕΕ* το οποίο σας παραθέτω αυτούσιο.


*UNION** OF GREEK SHIPOWNERS*

FOUNDED IN 1 9 1 6 
*MEMO 327/2010* 
*Piraeus, 9.11.2010*

*EU*

*1.* *European Court of Human Rights – Final Decision of Captain Mangourasʼ Case*

Captain Mangourasʼ appealed to the Grand Chamber of the European Court of Human Rights (“ECtHR) against the unanimous decision of the Chamber that the bail conditions set for his release from detention in Spain to his home in Greece pending the trial, were not excessive and were not in violation of his rights under the European Convention on Human Rights. The appeal was heard last September and was supported by an amicus brief co-sponsored by many industry associations. The Grand Chamber published its decision on 28/9/10. It found, disappointingly, by a majority decision of 10 votes to 7, that there had been *no violation of Article 5 § 3* (right to liberty and security) of the European Convention on Human Rights. In reaching its decision, the Court gave great weight to the environmental disaster that ensued and the seriousness of the offence charged, to the point of overriding other essential considerations such as the Masterʼs own ability to pay the ordered amount, his personal circumstances (his nationality, place of residence being still within the EU and his lack of ties with Spain). 
The Court has also been guided by legislation and non binding material that came into force/existence post the _Prestige_ incident, such as the Environmental Liability Act of 23/10/2007 and the EU Directive 2005/35 despite an acknowledgement that the Directive "_was therefore not intended to apply to events having occurred prior to that date."_ 

Furthermore, the Court refers to the payment made by the P&I Club and regards this as confirmation of the domestic courtsʼ correctness in finding a relationship between the insurers and the Master. This is incorrect and ignores the detailed submissions in response to the Court's questions regarding the circumstances surrounding the P&I Clubʼs decision to put up bail, namely that there is no obligation on the Club and that it was done entirely on a discretionary basis, for purely humanitarian reasons. 
Notably, the decision is supported by a relatively small majority and seven judges have published a strong dissenting opinion. This makes some key points: 
· It highlights the general principle that the accused and his assets must be the _principal_ reference for setting bail. 
· There is an obligation for the national courts to consider the person's resources before setting bail (and it is recognized this did not take place). 
· Situations where the extent of losses might be taken into account are distinguished from the present case. 
· The seriousness of the charge cannot be the '_decisive_' factor in justifying the amount of bail set. 
· It disagrees with the majority's conclusion that this case was of an exceptional nature due to a) the relationship between the Applicant and the owners/insurers and b) the gravity of the offences. It states that these two features are not such as to justify the level of bail demanded and this is justified by reference to the factors taken into account by the domestic court. 
· It highlights the failure of the domestic courts to properly consider the Master's personal circumstances and the possibility of alternative measures which could have been combined with the bail to secure his attendance at trial.
Having now considered the judgment with other associations that supported the application, there is general agreement that the majority decision has failed to consider the key issue raised by the Master, repeating the flawed analysis of the Chamber. Unfortunately, however, there is no further recourse for the Master in his application and it seems that the matter will rest with this judgment. 
*ICS and ISF have issued a press release in the light of this decision, highlighting the need to continuing urging States to comply with international standards and Guidelines as to when imprisonment is justified and the fair treatment of seafarers. Intertanko has also issued a strongly worded press release calling the judgment outrageous.*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το σχετικό δελτίο τύπου της INTERTANKO τα λέει έξω από τα δόντια, το παραθέτω παρακάτω όπως το έιχε το Professional Mariner εδώ. Στέκομαι ιδιάιτερα στην εκτη παράγραφο που νομίζω ότι αξίζει να τη μεταφράσω :

Αντιμέτωπος με την άρνηση των ισπανικών αρχών να δώσουν στο πλοίο καταφύγιο, ο καπετάν Μάγκουρας με γεναιότητα έκανε ότι μπορούσε για να σώσει το πλήρωμά του, το πλοίο και το φορτίο του και να προτατέυσει το περιβάλλον ελαχιστοποιόντας την μόλυνση, καταλλήγοντας να του επιβληθεί από τις ισπανικές αρχές, σε αντίθεση με την καλύτερη κρίση του, να βγάλει το πλοιο στα ανοιχτά σε θυελα.
Για αυτές τιος πράξεις του που χαρακτηρίστικαν "υποδειγματικές " από την έρευνα της σημαίας, αντιμετωπίστικε σαν εγκληματίας.  

Σε παλιότερο δελτίο τύπου εδώ (όσο ήταν ακόμα φυλακή και τώρα πρέπει να πηγάινει στο τμήμα κάθε εβδομάδα οπότε δεν μπορέι να δουλέψει ούτε σε παντόφλα) η INTERTANKO αναφέρει:

"αυτος (στμ ο καπεταν Μάνγκουρας), ο Πρώτος Μηχανικός και ο Γραμματικός (στμ οι τρεις που κατηγορούνται σύμφωνα με τον τίτλο του θέματος) αρνήθηκαν το δικάιωμά τους να διασωθούν και έμειναν στο πλοίο προσπαθόντας να το σώσουν"

Το πλήρες κείμενο του δελτίου τύπου της INTERTANKO είναι:



(LONDON)  -- In the case of Captain Mangouras of the Prestige v Kingdom of Spain,  the Grand Chamber of the European Court of Human Rights (ECHR) has  decided by a 10/7 majority that there has been no violation of Article 5  § 3 (right to liberty and security) of the European Convention on Human  Rights in setting bail at Euros 3m for the release of the captain of a  ship which caused pollution.

INTERTANKO is horrified at the outrageous majority finding that it is  legitimate to set bail at a ΅pirateΆs ransomΆ for a responsible shipΆs  master involved in accidental pollution. The potential for politically  motivated decisions empowered by the level of public outcry is obvious,  as are the fearful implications for every seafarer, who by this  decision, loses his right to natural justice. 

The ECHR says, 

“New realities had to be taken into consideration in interpreting the  requirements of Article 5 § 3, namely the growing and legitimate concern  both in Europe and internationally in relation to environmental  offences and the tendency to use criminal law as a means of enforcing  the environmental obligations imposed by European and international  law.”

This is a terrifying conclusion for the maritime industry, suggesting  that basic issues of liberty will be overridden by concerns over  pollution. The ECHR goes on to say:

“Given the exceptional nature of the applicantΆs case and the huge  environmental damage caused by the marine pollution, which had seldom  been seen on such a scale, it was hardly surprising that the judicial  authorities should have adjusted the amount required by way of bail in  line with the level of liability incurred, so as to ensure that those  responsible had no incentive to evade justice and forfeit the security.”  

In this way, the majority judges lose themselves in the environmental  disaster and its financial consequences. They overlook the fact that the  case before them concerns the liberty of an ordinary man for whom bail  should be set to reflect his actions not the consequences of his  actions, and his personal means not those assumed of a third party. 

Apostolos Ioannis Mangouras was the captain of the ship Prestige which  in November 2002 broke up in the Bay of Biscay in a severe storm after  being refused refuge in Spanish waters, releasing the 70,000 tonnes of  fuel oil it was carrying into the sea, causing serious damage to the  environment.

Faced with SpainΆs refusal to give the ship refuge, Capt Mangouras  courageously did everything he could to save his crew and his ship and  its cargo and protect the environment by minimising pollution, ending up  forced by the Spanish authorities against his better judgement to take  the ship out to sea in a storm. 

For these actions, described as ΅exemplaryΆ in the flag stateΆs investigation, he has been treated like a criminal. 

He  was jailed by the Spanish authorities for 83 days until the ship ownerΆs  insurers voluntarily paid Euros 3m bail, a sum which was not justified  by the Spanish authorities at any stage and could not bear any relation  to his personal circumstances. Two years later, he was allowed to return  to Greece only on condition that the Greek authorities enforced  compliance with the periodic supervision to which he had been subject in  Spain. Still today, he reports every two weeks to a police station.  Only recently has the criminal court in Spain concluded its  investigation and indicated it will bring criminal proceedings against  Capt Mangouras. The criminal proceedings are still pending, with the  enraged locals call for 9 a nine year jail sentence. 

INTERTANKO  concurs with the good sense of the 7 eminent dissenting judges for  their robust and focused opinion, finding that Capt MangourasΆ rights  were clearly violated by the Spanish. They find that the Spanish  approach in setting bail at such an exhorbitant level ΅renders illusory  the applicant ability to secure his release from custodyΆ recognising  that bail should be set with reference to the accused and his assetsΆ. 

“It is simply unacceptable that shipsΆ officers, having committed no  fault, be treated as common criminals because of the consequences of  their actions, when the actions themselves are above reproach,” says  INTERTANKOΆs Managing Director Dr Peter Swift, continuing, “and in  addition it is also completely unacceptable that they should now face  being held to ransom as scapegoats for the environmental lobby. Had the P  & I Club insurers not acted with compassion, Capt Mangouras, now  75, would likely still be in jail in Spain awaiting trial. Eight years  on, can that be fair or just?”

----------


## Leviathan

Από πλευράς μου, μεγάλη εντύπωση μου έκανε,πρώτον, ότι ο καπετάνιος αυτός που κάτω από πάρα πολύ μεγάλη "πρέσα" -φαίνεται στις μαγνητοφωνημένες συνομιλίες του πλοίου με το ρυμουλκό που τον καλούσε να δεθεί το "Prestise" με αυτό ώστε να απόμακρυνθει όσο γίνετε από τις ακτές της Ισπανίας, ισχυρίζοντας ότι η εταιρία του "Prestise" ήταν σύμφωνη με αυτό!!!- πήρε τις σωστές αποφάσεις για το πλήρωμα του. 
Δεύτερον, ότι όταν επέστρεψε στην Ελλάδα τον πήρανε στην είσοδο το "Υπουργείου" για συνέντευξη τύπου, είπε δυο λόγια και τον τραβήξανε από το μπράτσο οι "υπεύθυνοι" για να μη κλέψει τη παράσταση από τον τότε Υπουργό, που όσα χρόνια θυμάμε κανένας από όσους εχουν περάσει από αυτο αυτό το υπουργειο (όπως και να ονομαστεί ναυτιλίας, νήσων ή ψαροντούφεκου) δεν είχε σχέση με τη θάλασσα εκτός από μερίδια σε πλοιοκτησία και θερινά μπανάκια σε αυτή. 
Τα δύο ποιό πάνω τα είδαμε στα δελτία ειδήσεων. Με ανάλογα σχόλια αυτών που δημοσιογραφούν όπως και στο ατύχημα του "Δίστος" φωνάζανε ότι το πλοίο δεν είχε καρίνα για αυτό τουμπάρισε!!!
θα μου επιτρέψετε ακόμα ένα σχόλιο, το "Prestise" ήταν καθ' όλα "τυπικότατο" όσον αφορά τα πιστοποιητικά του και τις επιθεωρήσεις της κλάσης του και σίγουρα επιθεωρημένο από τις αντίστοιχες πετρελαϊκές εταιρίες. 
κατα τη γνώμη μου πάνω στη "πλάτη" του καπετάνιου Μάγκουρα, πολύ κόσμος κάνει το "κινέζο".
Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα αλλά είχα δυο μήνες να δω στεριά.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν μας κούρασες καθόλου, μάλιστα είναι πολύ σωστά αυτά που επισημάινεις Ότι το βαπόρι ήταν αξιόπλοο σύμφωνα με το νηογνώμονα (ABS) και τη σημαία.

Επίσης συμφωνώ με τη στάση του τύπου στην Ελλάδα, αλήθεια έχει δει κανένας σε ελληνική εφημερίδα άρθρο παρόμοιο με αυτό της Guardian εδώ; Στο ίδιο άρθρο διαβάζουμε ότι Ισπανοί καπεταναίοι οργάνωσαν γέυμα προς τιμή του και τον πρότειναν στο Lloyd's και στο Nautical Institute για καπετάνιο της χρονιάς.

Τα γεγονότα τα αναφέρει ο ίδιος στην συνημμένη αναφορά προς το Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο. Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε ότ το πλήρωμα εγκατέλειψε το βαπόρι με ελικόπτερο (οι βάρκες είχαν σπάσει σύμφωνα με τις αναφορές) και έμεινε πάνω καπετάνιος, ο πρώτος μηχανικός και ο γραμματικός για να σώσουν το βαπόρι και το εγκατέλειψαν μόνο όταν ήταν έτοιμο να κοπεί στα δύο. Και παρά τις εκκλήσεις ν τους πάνε τα ρυμουλκά σε ένα λιμάνι, ο ισπανός αξιωματούχος επέμενε να πάει στη μέση του Μπέη.
 Αν τον είχαν ακούσει η μόλυνση θα περιοριζόταν μόν στην περιοχή του λιμανιού (και θα μπορούσε να ελεγχθεί) και μόνο στην ποσότητα από τις διαρροές του φορτίου, αντίθετα μόλις κόπηκε στα δύο μεγάλη ποσότητα χύθηκε στη θάλασσα (και μόλυνε ακτές σε μεγάλη έκταση) και δεν ξέρουμε πόσο έχει μέινει στις δεξαμενές. Παρόλα αυτά ο Μάγκουρας είνα ακόμα υπόδικος ενώ ο ισπανός επιθεωρητής παρασημοφορήθηκε σύμφωνα με το άρθρο της Guardian παραπάνω.

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

*Το φθινόπωρο η ετυμηγορία**Ολοκληρώθηκε η δίκη για την οικολογική καταστροφή του Prestige*Το Prestige βυθίστηκε το 2002 στα ανοιχτά της Ισπανίας   _(Φωτογραφία:  Associated Press Copyright 2010
The Associated Press All Rights Reserved
Associated Press text, photo, graphic, audio and/or video material shall not be published, broadcast, rewritten for broadcast or publication or redistributed directly or indrectly in any medium. Neither these AP Materials nor any portion thereof may be stored in a computer except for personal and non-commercial use. The AP will not be held liable for any delays, inaccuracies, errors or omissions therefrom or in the transmission or delivery of all or any part thereof or for any damages arising from any of the foregoing.


)_ 
﻿﻿ροτστε την είδηση στις «ειδήσεις μου» 
﻿﻿Ακούστε την είδηση ύτερη γραμματοσειρά 
﻿﻿Μικρότερη γραμματοσειρά 
﻿﻿Η είδηση σε PDF 
﻿﻿Εκτύπωση 




Αποστολή 




*Μαδρίτη, Ισπανία*
Πάνω από 10 χρόνια μετά το ναυάγιο του Prestige, η ακροαματική διαδικασία για τη χειρότερη μόλυνση από πετρελαιοκηλίδα στην ιστορία της Ισπανίας έφτασε την Τετάρτη στο τέλος της στην πόλη Λα Κορούνια της Γαλικίας, έπειτα από οκτώ μήνες.

Οι ποινές που θα επιβληθούν στους τέσσερις κατηγορούμενους πρόκειται να ανακοινωθούν το φθινόπωρο.

Η κατηγορούσα αρχή ζήτησε να επιβληθεί ποινή κάθειρξης πέντε ως δώδεκα ετών στον πλοίαρχο του Prestige, Απόστολο Μαγκούρα, 78 ετών, στον πρώτο μηχανικό του πλοίου Νικόλαο Αργυρόπουλο, και σε βάρος του τότε επικεφαλής της ισπανικής διεύθυνσης εμπορικού ναυτικού Χοσέ Λουίς Λόπεθ-Σορς.

Ακόμη, ζήτησε την επιβολή προστίμων ύψους 4,328 δισεκ. ευρώ σε ζημίες και τόκους.

Ερήμην δικάστηκε ο τέταρτος κατηγορούμενος, ο φιλιππινέζος δεύτερος αξιωματικός Ιρένεο Μαλότο, ο οποίος διαφεύγει ως και σήμερα τη σύλληψη.

Την 13η Νοεμβρίου 2002 το Prestige δεξαμενόπλοιο με σημαία Λιβερίας υπό σημαία Κοινοπολιτείας Μπαχαμών, που είχε κατασκευαστεί το 1976 και μετέφερε 77.000 τόνους πετρελαίου, εμφάνισε ρήγμα και διαρροή φορτίου, καθώς έπλεε μέσα σε καταιγίδα ανοικτά της Γαλικίας, στη βορειοδυτική Ισπανία.

Η διεύθυνση του εμπορικού ναυτικού της Ισπανίας έδωσε εντολή στο πλοίο να ρυμουλκηθεί στα ανοικτά – όπου κόπηκε στα δύο, στις 08:00 της 19ης Νοεμβρίου 2002, σε απόσταση 250 χλμ. από τις ακτές, όπου το βάθος της θάλασσας φθάνει τα 4.000 μ., με αποτέλεσμα το καύσιμο που μετέφερε να διαρρεύσει μολύνοντας 1.700 χλμ. ακτών στην Ισπανία, στην Πορτογαλία και στη Γαλλία.

Στην δίκη κατέθεσαν πάνω από 200 μάρτυρες και εμπειρογνώμονες. Οι 1.500 ενάγοντες ομαδοποιήθηκαν σε 55 πολιτικές αγωγές.

Ο πλοίαρχος και ο πλοιοκτήτης του Prestige κατηγόρησαν κατά την διάρκεια της ακροαματικής διαδικασίας τις ισπανικές Αρχές ότι ευθύνονται για το ναυάγιο, διότι έδωσαν εντολή στο δεξαμενόπλοιο να απομακρυνθεί από τις ακτές.

Οι Αρχές «μάς έδωσαν πορεία 320, η οποία «δεν ήταν ασφαλής», είπε ο Α. Μαγκούρας. «Είχαμε ρήγμα και μάς λένε γυρίστε στον ωκεανό», συνέχισε ο έλληνας πλοίαρχος. «Επρόκειτο για την χείριστη επιλογή. Μάς εγκατέλειπαν πάνω σε ένα πλωτό φέρετρο, μάς έστελναν να πνιγούμε» κατήγγειλε.

Ο ίδιος επέμεινε ότι είναι αθώος, ενώ πρόσθεσε ότι είχε εντοπίσει σημάδια διάβρωσης στις δεξαμενές του πλοίου, αλλά δεν ήταν σε θέση να εκτιμήσει τη σοβαρότητα του προβλήματος.

Η συνήγορος υπεράσπισης της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας Mare Shipping επισήμανε ότι «αρχικά, επρόκειτο για μια μικρή διαρροή καυσίμου. Η απόφαση όμως των Αρχών να δώσουν εντολή στο πλοίο να απομακρυνθεί από τις ακτές το οδήγησε, είπε η ίδια, «σε μια πορεία αυτοκτονίας και επιδείνωσε τις δομικές ζημιές» του, προκαλώντας την καταστροφή.

Ο Λόπεθ-Σορς αντίθετα υποστήριξε πως η απόφαση αυτή ήταν σωστή κι είχε στόχο «να ελαχιστοποιηθεί η περαιτέρω μόλυνση του περιβάλλοντος».

Ορισμένοι στην Ισπανία επέκριναν το γεγονός ότι ουδείς υψηλόβαθμος κρατικός αξιωματούχος προσήχθη στην δίκη.

Την ομάδα διαχείρισης της κρίσης του Πρεστίζ διηύθυνε ο τότε υπουργός Εσωτερικών και νυν πρωθυπουργός, Μαριάνο Ραχόι.

«Είναι προφανές ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι άνθρωποι που ενέχονται στην καταστροφή, πολιτικοί και μη, που καθόρισαν τη λήψη των αποφάσεων», είπε ο πρόεδρος του δικαστηρίου Χουάν Λουίς Πία, κατά την ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας.


Newsroom ΔΟΛ, με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ/Γαλλικό/Γερμανικό

----------


## Michael

Μάλιστα, για φαντάσου, πολύ δίκαια απόφαση! Εν ολίγοις ο καπετάνιος φταίει, ο γραμματικός και ο πρώτος. Ε, άντε για ξεκάρφωμα να βάλουμε και έναν απο τοπικό αξιωματούχο. Φταίει ο καπετάνιος δηλαδή που έσπασε το σαπάκι στα δυο από τον καιρό, φταίει ο καπετάνιος που τον υποχρεώσαν "να πάει να πνιγεί κάπου μακρυά από εδώ μόνος του", φταίει ο καπετάνιος που δεν μπόρεσε κολλήσει  με μια  λόγκο το πλοίο μες στον ωκεανό και να ρουφήξει το πετρέλαιο μέσα από τις δεξαμενες για να μην χυθεί στην θάλασσα, ίσως να φταίει και για τον καιρό.
Νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να μοιράζουμε την μνημειώδη αυτή απόφαση μαζί με κάθε φυλλάδιο και βιντεάκι για την πρσέλκυση των νέων στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα. Αμήτι άλλο να ξέρουν ότι θα έχουν μια λογική και δίκαια μεταχείριση απο την δικαιοσύνη αν κάτι τους συμβεί.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αυτή είναι η πρόταση του Εισαγγελέα και η απόφαση θα βγει το Φθινόπωρο, αλλά και αυτή φάινεται παράλογη. 
Πάντως τον ίδιο προβληματισμό  εκφράζει και το πόρισμα της σημάιας (Μπαχάμες) στην τελευταία παράγραφο όπου λέει:

The detention of the Master in a case such as the Prestige will have an effect on the morale of the industry and possibly affect future recruitment if it is considered that the detention is unreasonable, excessively long or the conditions for release thought to be disproportionate. Governments should take these effects into consideration when contemplating action against the Master of a ship involved in an incident.

Το πόρισμα της σημαίας είναι συνημμένο (αρχεια a και b) καθώς και στα δύο άλλα αρχεία (1 και 2) τα παραρτήματα στο δέυερτο αρχείο των παραρτημάτων μπορούμε αν δουμε τι έβλεπε το ραντάρ του VTS στο Φινιστέρε καθώς και τις συνομιλίες στο VHF, απο τις φωτογραφίες στο κυρίως κείμενο του πορίσματος βλέπουμε σε τι κατάσταση ήταν το βαπόρι όταν οι οι Ισπανοί του έλεγαν αν τον πάνε στα ανοιχτά.

----------


## mastrokostas

2.6.12 At around 1800 on 15 November, the eight crew of the Prestige and nine
salvage personnel were evacuated from the ship by helicopter and landed at La
Coruna around 1840. T*he Master was immediately arrested* by the police and
interviewed between 2200 on 15 November and 0200 on 16 November. *He repeatedly*
*asked to be allowed to rest, but his requests were denied.* The Master was allowed to
sleep after his interview finished at 0200. The Chief Engineer and Chief Officer were
then questioned until 0445. On completion of the interviews, the Master was kept in
custody, and the Chief Engineer and Chief Officer allowed to go to a hotel. The Chief
Engineer and Chief Officer were not charged with any criminal offences at that time.
The Master had allegations made against him by the Harbour Master of La Coruna
(See Appendix L). By the time he was allowed to rest,* the Master had been*
*continuously occupied by duty and interview for 59 hours,* he had also been on the
bridge before the initial incident. *The Chief Engineer and Chief Mate had been*
*similarly occupied for over 60 hours.




*​Δεν θα γραψω τιποτα ,διοτι θα ξεφυγω !

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

*Αύριο αναμένεται η απόφαση για το ναυάγιο του Prestige**Έντεκα χρόνια μετά το ναυάγιο του Prestige αναμένεται αύριο Τετάρτη η απόφαση του δικαστηρίου για τις ποινές που θα επιβληθούν στους τέσσερις κατηγορούμενους για τη χειρότερη μόλυνση από πετρελαιοκηλίδα στην ιστορία της Ισπανίας.
*
Η κατηγορούσα Αρχή ζήτησε να επιβληθεί ποινή κάθειρξης πέντε ως δώδεκα ετών στον Έλληνα πλοίαρχο του Πρεστίζ Απόστολο Μαγκούρα, 78 ετών, στον επίσης Έλληνα πρώτο μηχανικό του πλοίου, Νικόλαο Αργυρόπουλο, καθώς και σε βάρος του τότε επικεφαλής της ισπανικής διεύθυνσης εμπορικού ναυτικού Χοσέ Λουίς Λόπεθ-Σορς. Ακόμη, ζήτησε την επιβολή προστίμων ύψους 4,328 δισεκατομμυρίων ευρώ σε ζημίες και τόκους.

Ερήμην δικάστηκε ο τέταρτος κατηγορούμενος, ο Φιλιππινέζος δεύτερος αξιωματικός Ιρένεο Μαλότο, ο οποίος διαφεύγει ως και σήμερα τη σύλληψη.

Οι κατηγορούμενοι, που είναι όλοι άνω των 70 ετών, αναμένεται να μη φυλακιστούν.

Την 13η Νοεμβρίου 2002 το Πρεστίζ, ένα δεξαμενόπλοιο νηολογημένο στη Λιβερία υπό σημαία Κοινοπολιτείας Μπαχαμών, που είχε κατασκευαστεί το 1976 και μετέφερε 77.000 τόνους πετρελαίου, εμφάνισε ρήγμα και διαρροή φορτίου, καθώς έπλεε μέσα σε καταιγίδα ανοικτά της Γαλικίας, στη βορειοδυτική Ισπανία.

Η διεύθυνση του εμπορικού ναυτικού της Ισπανίας έδωσε εντολή στο πλοίο να ρυμουλκηθεί στα ανοικτά – όπου κόπηκε στα δύο, στις 08:00 της 19ης Νοεμβρίου 2002, σε απόσταση 250 χλμ. από τις ακτές, όπου το βάθος της θάλασσας φθάνει τα 4.000 μ., με αποτέλεσμα το καύσιμο που μετέφερε να διαρρεύσει μολύνοντας 1.700 χλμ. ακτών στην Ισπανία, στην Πορτογαλία και στη Γαλλία.

Στην δίκη κατέθεσαν πάνω από 200 μάρτυρες και εμπειρογνώμονες. Οι 1.500 ενάγοντες ομαδοποιήθηκαν σε 55 πολιτικές αγωγές.

Ο πλοίαρχος και ο πλοιοκτήτης του Πρεστίζ κατηγόρησαν κατά την διάρκεια της ακροαματικής διαδικασίας τις ισπανικές αρχές ότι αυτές ευθύνονται για το ναυάγιο, διότι έδωσαν εντολή στο δεξαμενόπλοιο να απομακρυνθεί από τις ακτές.

Οι αρχές «μάς έδωσαν πορεία 320», η οποία «δεν ήταν ασφαλής», είπε ο Μαγκούρας. «Το πλοίο είχε ρήγμα και το έστειλαν στα ανοικτά, στον ωκεανό», συνέχισε ο Έλληνας πλοίαρχος. «Επρόκειτο για την χείριστη επιλογή. Μας εγκατέλειψαν πάνω σε ένα πλωτό φέρετρο, μας έστελναν να πνιγούμε» κατήγγειλε.

Ο ίδιος επέμεινε ότι είναι αθώος, ενώ πρόσθεσε ότι είχε εντοπίσει σημάδια διάβρωσης στις δεξαμενές του πλοίου, αλλά δεν ήταν σε θέση να εκτιμήσει τη σοβαρότητα του προβλήματος.

Η συνήγορος υπεράσπισης της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας Mare Shipping επισήμανε ότι «αρχικά επρόκειτο για μια ήσσονα διαρροή» καυσίμου. Η απόφαση όμως των αρχών να δώσουν εντολή στο πλοίο να απομακρυνθεί από τις αρχές το οδήγησε, είπε η ίδια, σε «μια αυτοκτονική πορεία, επιδείνωσε τις δομικές ζημιές» του, προκαλώντας την καταστροφή.

Ο Λόπεθ-Σορς αντίθετα υποστήριξε πως η απόφαση αυτή ήταν σωστή κι είχε στόχο «να ελαχιστοποιηθεί η περαιτέρω μόλυνση του περιβάλλοντος».

Απο ΕΘΝΟΣ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αθώοι κρίθηκαν από την ισπανική δικαιοσύνη οι τέσσερις  κατηγορούμενοι για το ναυάγιο του Prestige, οι δύο από τους οποίους είναι Έλληνες

      Πρόκειται για το πλοίο, που 11 χρόνια πριν, είχε προκαλέσει την  μεγαλύτερη οικολογική καταστροφή από πετρελαιοκηλίδα στην ιστορία της  Ισπανίας. 
      Μόνο ο Έλληνας καπετάνιος Απόστολος Μαγκούρας τιμωρήθηκε με 9 μήνες  φυλάκιση γιατί αρνήθηκε τη ρυμούλκηση του σκάφους. Πρόκειται για  μια  ποινή όμως, που έχει ήδη εκτίσει. Για όλες τις υπόλοιπες κατηγορίες  απαλλάχθηκε. 
      Επίσης, αθώοι κρίθηκαν ο πρώτος μηχανικός Νίκος Αργυρόπουλος, ο τότε  διευθυντής του ισπανικού εμπορικού ναυτικού και ο φιλιππινέζος  γραμματικός που δικάστηκε ερήμην. 
      Το δικαστήριο έκρινε ότι δεν υπάρχει ποινική ευθύνη για το ατύχημα  «τα αίτια του οποίου δεν μπορεί κανείς να προσδιορίσει». H αστική ευθύνη  θα προσδιοριστεί αργότερα. 
      Η κατηγορούσα αρχή είχε ζητήσει αρχικά να τους επιβληθεί κάθειρξη 5  ως 12 ετών. Ακόμη, εισηγήθηκε την επιβολή προστίμων ύψους 4,3  δισεκατομμυρίων ευρώ. 
      Οι κατηγορούμενοι είναι άνω των 70 ετών έτσι ακόμα και σε περίπτωση καταδίκης δεν θα εξέτιαν ποινή κάθειρξης, λόγω ηλικίας. 
      Mετά το ρήγμα που παρουσιάστηκε στο πλοίο και την μετατόπιση φορτίου,το Νοέμβριο του 2002, 77.000 τόνοι πετρελαίου χύθηκαν στη θάλασσα ανοικτά της Γαλικίας με τρομακτικές  οικολογικές συνέπειες για την ευρύτερη περιοχή.
*Πηγή 
*

Επιτέλους! Αν και για μένα ακόμα και η ποινή φυλάκισης των εννέα μηνών είναι άδικη σύμφωνα με όσα είδαμε στις προηγούμενες σελίδες. Τουλάχιστον τέλειωσε η ταλαιπωρία των ανθρώπων και εν μέρει δικαιώθηκαν.

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

*Έφεση στην απόφαση για το ναυάγιο του Prestige από την ισπανική κυβέρνηση*Διαδήλωση στο Σαντιάγο ντε Κομποστέλα της Γαλικίας κατά της δικαστικής απόφασης για τo Prestige   _(Φωτογραφία:  ΑΠΕ )_ 






 είδηση σε PDF 
Εκτύπωση 
Αποστολή 



*Μαδρίτη, Ισπανία*
Η ισπανική κυβέρνηση πρόκειται να εφεσιβάλει την πρόσφατη απόφαση του δικαστηρίου όπου εκδικάστηκε η υπόθεση του ναυαγίου του πετρελαιοφόρου δεξαμενόπλοιου Prestige, ζητώντας αποζημίωση για την χειρότερη περιβαλλοντική καταστροφή στην ιστορία της Ισπανίας, όπως δήλωσε τη Δευτέρα ο υπουργός Δικαιοσύνης Αλμπέρτο Ρουίθ-Γκαγιαρδόν.

Δικαστήριο στην Λα Κορούνια αποφάνθηκε την περασμένη εβδομάδα ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να αποδοθούν ποινικές ευθύνες για τη βύθιση του πλοίου, το οποίο προκάλεσε μια τεράστια πετρελαιοκηλίδα στα ανοικτά της βορειοδυτικής περιφέρειας της Γαλικίας και μόλυνε 2.000 χλμ. της ακτογραμμής.

Το δικαστήριο αθώωσε τον καπετάνιο του Prestige, τον πρώτο μηχανικό και τον τότε διευθυντή της υπηρεσίας του εμπορικού ναυτικού από την κατηγορία της πρόκλησης της καταστροφής. Ο πλοίαρχος Απόστολος Μαγκούρας καταδικάστηκε σε εννέα μήνες φυλάκιση διότι δεν είχε υπακούσει στις εντολές των ισπανικών αρχών.

Ο Ρουίθ-Γκαγιαρδόν δήλωσε ότι η κυβέρνηση θα ασκήσει έφεση εναντίον της απόφασης αυτής διότι δεν καθιστά κανέναν υπεύθυνο για την κάλυψη των οικονομικών ζημιών, οι οποίες έχει υπολογιστεί ότι υπερέβησαν τα 4 δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ.

Η κυβέρνηση πρόκειται επίσης να αναλάβει άλλα μέτρα νομικού χαρακτήρα για να λάβει αποζημίωση από τη ναυτιλιακή και την ασφαλιστική ευκαιρία και προσφεύγοντας κατά παντός υπευθύνου βάσει του αστικού δικαίου.

Σύμφωνα με τον πρωθυπουργό της αυτόνομης περιφέρειας της Γαλικίας Αλμπέρτο Νούνιεθ Φεϊχό, η κυβέρνησή του επιδιώκει να λάβει αποζημίωση μέχρι του ποσού που κατέβαλε για την διαδικασία απορρύπανσης των ακτών μετά το ναυάγιο.



Newsroom ΔΟΛ, με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ/Γερμανικό

----------

